# Beet Pickled Eggs



## blissful (May 4, 2011)

Once in a blue moon we make pickled eggs. I had some cooked beets in the freezer from last year, so decided to make them RED.

Hard boil a dozen eggs (a week or so old if possible so they peel easier).
Put in a jar with:
3/4 C cider vinegar
1/2 C sugar
1 T salt
Beets or beet juice
Keep them in the refrigerator.

They are RED!!!!!!!!! They make good egg salad sandwiches, deviled eggs and they are just good eating.

I was afraid they would only be pink and not red and I wasn't sure how many little beets to add. Most recipes called for a whole can of sliced beets and some of the juice. I used less than 3/4 cup of cooked beets and no juice and they are RED with more than enough color. Next time I'll use 4 or 5 little beets and not worry about their ability to color all the eggs.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 4, 2011)

These are great!  We made a batch for Easter.    

One thing that I have learned is always add the cooled eggs to the cooled liquid.  If you do them when they are hot the eggs will get tough.  

We like these much better than the plain pickled eggs and the kids seem to be willing to  try them when they are colored.


----------



## blissful (May 4, 2011)

Aunt Bea, excellent tip on adding the cooled eggs to the cooled brine! 
You are in Mount Pilot. Is that in NC? If you are, how did you do with the storms there? 
thank you.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 4, 2011)

blissful said:


> Aunt Bea, excellent tip on adding the cooled eggs to the cooled brine!
> You are in Mount Pilot. Is that in NC? If you are, how did you do with the storms there?
> thank you.


 

My heart is in Mount Pilot and I have a Mayberry state of mind but, I live in central New York


----------



## jabbur (May 4, 2011)

The only way we ever had "pickled eggs" was in pickled beet juice.  I was an adult before I ever saw white pickled eggs.  I've never eaten the white ones because it just seems wrong that they're pickled and not red!


----------



## blissful (May 4, 2011)

jabbur said:


> I was an adult before I ever saw white pickled eggs.


 
That might be because white pickled eggs are undressed.  We shant show such things to children.


----------



## licia (May 4, 2011)

Are the beets peeled before putting in the liquid?


----------



## blissful (May 4, 2011)

licia said:


> Are the beets peeled before putting in the liquid?


Yes, hardboiled and peeled first.


----------



## blissful (May 4, 2011)

blissful said:


> Yes, hardboiled and peeled first.


 
Oh silly me.......I was thinking the eggs.
Yes the beets are peeled first too.


----------



## jabbur (May 4, 2011)

blissful said:


> That might be because white pickled eggs are undressed.  We shant show such things to children.


----------

